# Mucous poop!



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all,

Let me first start off by saying that I've been really impressed with the people in this forum. There is a wealth of knowledge here, but best of all, everyone seems to be very helpful and accepting of us raw-feeding newbs! I have been reading many posts on how to get my puppy started on raw, and its been most helpful. However, it's been a week now and I am starting to have some concerns with my puppy's poop. Heres the story...

I currently have a 3 month old Japanese Akita we named Tenshi (angel). She has a very nice temperament, although can be terribly stubborn at times. Unfortunately, I don't think this stubborness can be changed, but I was hoping to get some advice regarding her digestive situation. We started her on a raw diet 10 days ago, chicken drumsticks mostly (just started on chicken backs two days ago) giving her the 2% of her ideal adult weight (70lbs) per day. Her stools have been pretty loose (soft serve ice cream - sorry if anyone loves soft serve) and for the past two days, its been mostly yellowish mucous with some poo. Seems like the mucous is the bulk of what comes out. I have been trimming the fat and skin off the pieces I give her. Its been mostely drumsticks and bone-in thighs. We feed her 3 times a day. Yesterday, we feed a meal of just two drumstick bones (without the meat) in hopes to firm up the stools. I am pretty concerned because it seems that things are not getting better. Will there be a "miracle" change overnight to firm stools? I doubt it...thats why I'm asking for your help. 

I may have left out crucial details, so if you think of any, please feel ask. 

Otherwise, she has been pretty active at dog parks and seems to have energy. The only other thing that concerns me is that she may be a little thin (at least thats what the vet says). I am more concerned with getting her digestive system on board with RAW and I'm sure other things will fall into place. 

Thanks in advance for the help everyone!

Stanley


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Let's try skipping a meal then feed 1/2 the amount for a few days and lets see what happens.


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Would you suggest just sticking with chicken backs for a few days? or bone-in Drummies/Thighs?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you feeding anything besides chicken? Any treats or table scraps?


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

NO table scraps. BUT the occasional Salmon treats from Zukes (3-4 small pea-sized pieces per day)...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xxpilot said:


> NO table scraps. BUT the occasional Salmon treats from Zukes (3-4 small pea-sized pieces per day)...


STOPSTOPSTOP the zukes!!!! I don't know what it is about those treats, but I've heard numerous dogs have issues with them...particularly MY OWN. When you're transitioning, you really gotta cut everything outta the mix! Nonono treats until she's further along, okay?


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Deal. no Zukes. Probably a good idea to get rid of all other food variables first. Thanks for the push.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xxpilot said:


> Deal. no Zukes. Probably a good idea to get rid of all other food variables first. Thanks for the push.


If I seemed harsh, it's because I went through three agonizing weeks of doggie diarrhea....in large part due to those treats. They look so tiny and innocent....how could they be harmful!??! I don't have any solid research behind what makes them such cannon butt instigators, but I know at least ten people whose dogs have suffered similar fates.... and some weren't even in the throes of a diet transition! 

I hate those treats. HATEHATEHATE. :wink: Please post with updates though! Best to follow what RawFedDogs said too, btw -- it may take a few days for her body to get rid of that stuff.


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

minnieme said:


> If I seemed harsh, it's because I went through three agonizing weeks of doggie diarrhea....in large part due to those treats. They look so tiny and innocent....how could they be harmful!??! I don't have any solid research behind what makes them such cannon butt instigators, but I know at least ten people whose dogs have suffered similar fates.... and some weren't even in the throes of a diet transition!
> 
> I hate those treats. HATEHATEHATE. :wink: Please post with updates though! Best to follow what RawFedDogs said too, btw -- it may take a few days for her body to get rid of that stuff.


NO worries, I didn't sense your reply as being harsh! Only helpful! Perfect timing though, just bought two bags from Amazon hahah :wacko:

I know patience is a virtue while transitioning, but this was getting worse instead of better.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

VERY much so agree with Jil....and if/when you look at the ingreedent list you will see why!:wink:

These are taken from their site and are the 2 salmon ones that I saw....NASTY stuff in them for our pet carnivores other then that first ingredient!:wink:

Salmon "Jerky Naturals":
Salmon, Ground Rice, Ground Oats, Malted Barley, Gelatin, Maple Syrup, Vegetable Glycerin, Fresh Apples, Fresh Carrots, Canola Oil, Ground Flax Seed, Fresh Blueberries, Lecithin, Salt, Phosphoric Acid (a natural acidifier), Sorbic Acid (a preservative). 

Salmon, "Mini Naturals":
Salmon, Ground Rice, Ground Barley, Malted Barley, Gelatin, Vegetable Glycerin, Tapioca, Brewers Yeast, Natural Flavors, Fish Oil, Lecithin, Salt, Phosphoric Acid (a natural acidifier), Sorbic Acid (a preservative), Mixed Tocopherols, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C).


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I used to use Zukes as training treats, but they always made Louis throw up so I stopped.

Otherwise, do what Bill said :biggrin:

Tenshi is very, very pretty!


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, ZUKES will be out of the picture for good! We fed Tenshi 1/2 chicken back for lunch today and skipped a meal in the morning (still had mucousy stools this morning). Should this "lunch" mean be it for the day?

Thanks all for chiming in!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would stay below that 2% maybe 1 1/2 until she firms up. Pups are great in that they gain weight quickly. Once she firms up and stays firm you can move her slowly back to 2% and then look add adding proteins. Less is better at the beginning and slow, slow slow. If you need treat you can dehydrate chicken.


----------



## Nootherids (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm gonna follow this thread because mine still has the same problems. It's almost like there are parts of the meal that she is not fully digesting. It's just going right through. It's almost like solid goo if that makes any sense. The stool might be the right shape and size but looks off and when I've poked it with a stick it turns out to be like mucous poop. Lately she has been starting with that gooey solid and then followed by very liquid pieces of goo and/or pieces that look like red meat.

I'm giving her Chicken Backs, Turkey Necks, and Chicken Necks. Mostly chicken backs lately to try to up the bone intake but not making enough of a difference. She has also not really been eating all of her meals now and then lately. Some days she seems to LOVE IT and other days she seems to loathe it. Not making much sense to me either but I want her to have those nice solid stools she had when we first put her on raw. So I'm hoping somebody will come up with some good suggestions on here.

(sorry to hijack your thread)


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Stool seems to be forming (better than just plain ol mucous a two days ago), but it is still covered/coated with a thick layer of mucous. 

Been feeding Tenshi 1/2 a chicken back in the morning, then the other half at night. 

I will keep you updated (probably with pics) in the next few days. 

Cross your paws!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I like to call them mucous bags or mucous sacs :biggrin: Mental picture...yum!

Fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I believe mucous poos are very common in the beginning. The body just needs time to adjust to digesting meat.


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

Well...its been one week now since I started feeding her ONLY chicken backs and roughly around 450 grams (2% of her ideal would be 680 grams) per day. There has been an improvement...although no firm stools yet. Her stools are now consistently covered (mucous sacs as schtuffy eloquently worded it) or accompanied by mucous. There have been times where ONLY mucous was excreted. 

No bone fragments were found (which last week, we could still see some in her stool), and it has been encouraging since we can see the formed stool within layers of mucous. 

However, today, she's going out more than she usually does and its basically mucous poop. Am I on track here? I feel like shes not too happy. I know I'm not when I have a "tummy problem." 

As a side note: We did attend puppy class on Friday night (two days ago) and they used her to demonstrate a certain trick and rewarded her with a piece of hotdog. ALSO, for the class, we needed to bring treats and since we are not using ZUKE's anymore, we made our own chicken jerky (dehydrator). I would say, in the past few days, roughly 60 grams of chicken breast meat (jerky) for treats. Do you think this messed up the transition seeing that we've been only feeding chicken backs for the past week?

Thanks for following this thread everyone, I see progress, but its hard to know for sure unless you've experienced it.


----------



## MiniSchnauzerLove (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello xxpilot!
My dog had the same problem with raw chicken. It seemed as if her poop wrapped in opaque mucus. My advice is to try to feed your puppy with beef or pork, and after when the poop is well formed to try again with chicken.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your dog's system is in the process of changing.....and during that transition...it's best to just stick with the easily digestible chicken...and then think about moving on to other proteins, one at a time and agonisingly slow....

there is no rush during this period of time.

your puppy is just adorable.


----------



## xxpilot (Oct 3, 2011)

It is with great pleasure, that I can finally announce (after two weeks of mucous sacs)....Tenshi has had a few days of good solid stools!!:becky: 

We've been feeding her less than the guidelines, according to Bill's suggestion, and only chicken backs. It was mucous poop for the whole time, then suddenly, solid. It was the second happiest day of my life haha. I'll continue to update this thread and highlight any more progress. 

So should I slowly now work up to giving her more food (2% of ideal body weight) and stick with chicken backs for all meals? Or should I try Chicken backs for one meal and leg quarters for the other (in a day)?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would stay with the backs right now, get a couple more days of solid poops, then go to quarters. Even then, I would still remove skin and fat. As long as poops stay solid with that then try with skin. Go slow until her body fully adjusts. There is no rush. She may just be one with a sensitive tummy.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So happy to hear the good news :biggrin:

Yup, try to get a good week's worth of solid poops before the next step.


----------

